# Another Huffy? 80's something Pro Lightning!



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

Junk shop 20$ find basically all original with the Araya wheels funky stem and re-dyed plastic seat added the Walmart Mongoose pedals because the rat traps (10 speed pedals we used to call them) and throw away old goose grips. Seat post is stuck but I am working on getting it free. Tubing is tear drop shape "ala" the Skyway TA. Seat post is also tear drop shape so good luck finding another one!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

Chain guard is also AWOL probably got pitched by the previous owner because it added so much additional weight and countered that effect from the Aero frame, I think they were all mild steel and not 4130 like the Huffy Team was riding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Jun 11, 2017)

The front tire looks like a Cycle Pro Snakebelly. If it is, and if the skinwalls aren't deteriorated, you have a nice tire on your hands.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah it was a nice tire once but it has now moved into the "maypop" level of deterioration I left it on just because it never is ridden. I am really careful when I add air because mother earth is calling it home! Are you a BMX genius? Not many people even look at a Huffy thread but I like it and can appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## nycet3 (Jun 21, 2017)

No genius, just like old bmx bikes. I always try to look at all parts. Kids added lots of gems to department store bikes when $ provided. I know I did.

Enjoy that bike.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 17, 2017)

I bought one like this at a ohio bike swap last week,,,just sold the wheels off of it today


----------



## kwoodyh (Sep 18, 2017)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> I bought one like this at a ohio bike swap last week,,,just sold the wheels off of it today




I had hoped someone would want mine complete but I think I might have to part it out too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Sep 18, 2017)

Ohio designed, Ohio built. I like it!


----------



## GMAN6059 (Jan 16, 2018)

Is this for sale?  I've been looking for a Pro Lightning for decades.  If not, does anyone know of a nice one for sale?


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 16, 2018)

PM sent the Pro Lightning is for sale.


----------



## GMAN6059 (Jan 17, 2018)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> I bought one like this at a ohio bike swap last week,,,just sold the wheels off of it today



Do you have any other parts from that bike for sale?


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 17, 2018)

Seat post was stuck but not now, good thing I put a little Gibbs brand lube on it when i got it home!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

